# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  M1T cycle users please read!

## LuvMuhRoids

Please let someone that has researched these prohormones tell you. These PH's are such a waste of your time and money. They techniquely dont work and cause such a huge problem with out even be a real steroid . It's like taking a fake steroid and getting all the bad side effects but no gains. That's what you're doing.

Im putting up this thread because this PCT forum as of lately is being flooded with M1T and 1AD cycles with bad results. I have read kids having low sex drive, low test levels, loss of weight, all the acne, and no gains. It's a bunk product and is being banned for a reason. It's junk!

The research and studies behind the effects of these PH"s are commercially motivated and for the sale of the product. If I payed thousands of dollars to a research team with them in my pocket book they would say what I want to. It's a foolsgold deal here.

Stop hurting your self and study your diet and training techniques. I know the reason youth's are quick to hop on these PH's is because you are excited to do a cycle like it is steroids . We all want the gains of steroids.

Trust me when i tell you. Train and take advantage of your youth and what the body has to offer. You have more test, HGH, and stamina at 17 than I do and Im on cycle.

Reach all your genetic natural potential and master the bodybuilding art first. Reach a good age of 21+ years and then come here for advice and guidence. Gain the trust of the members and let us scope out your maturity. If you find youself involved in a good click then you may find something more rewarding that using junk Prohormones.

I lay this fact before you all that are using these PH's as a warning because I feel I have a responsibitly to help the best I can. That's what I do here. Take it from me and the AR members here that have been on this site for years. Those that have years of experience behind them. This product will do nothing but harm and I dont want to see any more kids misinformed or misguided.

LMR

----------


## YounG_SluG11

Good lookin out bro.

----------


## bradd5150

I understand what your saying, but I have to disagree with your opinion of M1T. I'm 34 years old and have done two cycles of M1T/4derm with amazing results. I personally didn't have any sides to speak of and gained 17lbs on the first cycle and kept about 10 of that after pct. But that is some sound advice. If your 17 your natural test levels are through the roof, take advantage of it and don't screw yourself up with artificial hormones.

----------


## DoubleL

I've also ran m1t on multiple occasions and experienced much solid gain. It all depends on if you use it right. And just because some kids are typing on here about how they use it doesn't mean that's how they're using it. I love my M1T.

----------


## Bryan2

Most steroid users look down on prohormones because they dont know much info about them first M1T is just 5 alpha reduced DBOL .A real steroid!!!

1 test is the non methylated 5 alpha reduced boldenone a real steroid!!!

PHs are NOT active chems and require a conversion to real steriods in the blood most convert at 15% and then you have to take into account absorbtion rates.

So if you dose high enough and account for how much is actually getting absorbed then you have the right amount of active steroid in your body.

There are a few really good PHs 4ad is alright if dosed high enough to account for the right amount of test.

I have yet to find a better pre workout stim better then M5AA

Then you have what are called pro steroids they are active "designer steroids"

M1T falls into this category and so does MDHT as well as M4OHN and Superdrol(best of all) then there is M4OHT which is almost identical to turinabol . These are a few GREAT products that I was sad to see go they really had a great future and worked very very well for many many people!!!


Phs do work you just have to account for absorbtion and conversion rates.

Pro steroids were awsome and the only one that didnt live up to the hype was Methyl Dien.

----------


## THA GONZ

I have used M1T with great results aswell, also had little to no side effects. No acne, lathargy, back pain, nothing. I gained 10lbs in 3 weeks on. I have also used real aas with extremly good results, much better than my M1T results.

The problem is that M1T and the PH's were legal to buy as long as you were over 18 and I would be willing to bet that most people who bought them and have bad results don't have a clue as to what they are doing. I mean think about it, look at all of the threads that get started on here daily. " M1T only cycle @ 50mg/ed is that o.k???", ect, If it weren't for alot of the people on this board to help them out they would actually run that. Now think about all the people who heard about it that don't even know this and other boards exist and actually run that cycle. Then when they are having horrible results because they are running it wrong they do a search on the interenet and discover this or another board and next thing you know their first post is "M1T sucks, no gains and bad sides",ect,ect. 
There are def some people out there who might have used correctly and still had bad sides and less than gratifying gains but I think that is the exception not the rule.

I also agree with Bryan2 that real aas users will always look down on the designer steroids and PH's. 

I see alot of people on this board that have never touched M1T that respond to M1t posts with " that sh*t is a waste of money, you could buy a real cycle with the same money you spent on that!" Which is crap. For 1 alot of people don't have a source, and if they do they don't get the best prices. You could have went and got a bottle of M1T for $10, 2 bottles of 4 derm for $38 and had a month cycle for $50, minus the costs of Pct and protectant supps like milk thistle, hberry extract, ect. And if used correctly you would stand to gain a good amount of weight. If any one can get a real dbol and test cycle for that much I would be absolutely shocked.

all I'm saying is that it was cheaper and much easier to get than real aas, but just as toxic. When you have a combo like that and literaly millions of uneducated people able to buy it your gonna have some bad results.

----------


## BeerBaron

I'm gonna have to agree with LMR. All the sides and more with 1/10th of the gains... junk.

----------


## Ridla

> Most steroid users look down on prohormones because they dont know much info about them first M1T is just 5 alpha reduced DBOL .A real steroid!!!
> 
> 1 test is the non methylated 5 alpha reduced boldenone a real steroid!!!
> 
> PHs are NOT active chems and require a conversion to real steriods in the blood most convert at 15% and then you have to take into account absorbtion rates.
> 
> So if you dose high enough and account for how much is actually getting absorbed then you have the right amount of active steroid in your body.
> 
> There are a few really good PHs 4ad is alright if dosed high enough to account for the right amount of test.
> ...



U preach it son....I had great results with M1T/4derm

----------


## Monkeytown

I ran an M1T and 1AD cycle 6 months ago and had great results. I put on 26lbs. and kept 18 of those after PCT. Before the ban went into effect I bought 3 more 30 day cycles worth of M1T and plan to use it again.

IMHO - M1T was not junk. There are more than a few people that have posted great results here. As with anything, misinformation and lack of education caused numerous people to have poor results. I did a lot of research b4 I did my cycle and it went a long way towartds giving me great results.

MT

----------


## TheJuicer

I have to disagree also. I'm on my second cycle of M1T only. I did 10mg on the first cycle with a small bump in strength and size. It besically was like taking creatine. The only side i got the first time around was slight elevation in blood pressure and I was a bit tired the first week. On the second I uppered it to 20mg...slight elevation in blood pressure...tons of energy...a little testy....but beside that AWESOME!

----------


## DoubleL

I guess it reacts different in everyone. I've dabbled in PH's and a lil bit of the real deal. And yes the gains were better with the real deal. But the sides for me (though it is probably different from case to case) were less when taking m1t. I guess alls i can say for m1t's defense is it's cheap (or was) and it works well for me. Try it before you denounce it. Though you may not change your opinions at least try it b4 you knock it. Not to say that any of you haven't tried it.

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

anyone can gain 10+ pounds on diet and training alone. My opinion, it's all pseudo enhanced. You're on something that has a claim to give you muscular gains and the hype is it's comparable to steroids . So you take it with a bigger push in training and diet. Someone probably could have made these gains with out anything.

I took PH's guys. Im not making a statement with out knocking the product. I read up on these PH's long time ago. I had bad problems on DHEA and M1T and gained nothing but bad side effects. DHEA was the worst product I ever tried.

----------


## Bryan2

Dhea does not convert to test all the time M1Ts main problems are its toxicity and its lethargy side effects.

Other then that it still has the same base chemical as DBOL which is boldenone 
it is 5 alpha reduced making it a pure androgen so it is indeed a real steroid not a PH.


The reason most dont see effects from ph also is they were most orally absorbed which is only about 5% absorbtion. Then the 5% of what actually got absorbed had to convert as well. Take 4ad for example if you take 100mg orally you absorb only 5mg. Then only 15% of that gets converted into test so that only leaves you with .075 of a mg. Enough to cause sides but not good effects.

If people understood about absorbtion and conversion then they would know that they have to dose considerably greater to have enough active chem in their blood.

which after conversion *IS* the real steriod so it has the same effects as if taken the 100% form.

I agree though I hated M1T but it worked for me the second run wasnt as bad as the first though. M4OHT was a rare one and anyone lucky enough to get some essentially had Oral Turinabol they have the same exact characteristics just a different modification at the 4 position.

I will miss MDHT which in my opinion is better then winny for an extreme hardened look. Although a lot more androgenic .

I will be trying M4OHN during my cutter which is nandrolone with an oh mod at the 4 position keeping it from converting to estrogen or the weaker DHN. No bloat or progesterone problems with this drug.


And everyone that has started their SUPERDROL cycles know that this is deffenatley an intreging steriod. It is basically masterone with an additional 17aa for oral absorbtion.(Masteron already is methylated at the 2 postion as well)

This mod cuts down on androgenic profile making it milder and it has hardly any sides to speak of. It is extremly anabolic and is a very potent bulker probably the best pro steriod that ever was legal.

----------


## poppapump58

Im having great results with M1T right now. Can't be more pleased with the results I am having. I am having the same results as cyp or enanthate . Great stuff!  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## legobricks

i know this is an old post, but.....methyl dien is not all that bad, had pretty good gains from them. in 1 month gained about a solid 10 lbs, no water weight, but i was also getting all my protein and caloric intake. i also was using that herbal supplement called HGC i think by nutri-labs or something. its all herbal, has the IGF-1 in it, and as soon as i got off of that, i wasnt gaining much and actually lost about 2 lbs of mass.

----------


## muscles_49

> Please let someone that has researched these prohormones tell you. These PH's are such a waste of your time and money. They techniquely dont work and cause such a huge problem with out even be a real steroid . It's like taking a fake steroid and getting all the bad side effects but no gains. That's what you're doing.
> 
> Im putting up this thread because this PCT forum as of lately is being flooded with M1T and 1AD cycles with bad results. I have read kids having low sex drive, low test levels, loss of weight, all the acne, and no gains. It's a bunk product and is being banned for a reason. It's junk!
> 
> The research and studies behind the effects of these PH"s are commercially motivated and for the sale of the product. If I payed thousands of dollars to a research team with them in my pocket book they would say what I want to. It's a foolsgold deal here.
> 
> Stop hurting your self and study your diet and training techniques. I know the reason youth's are quick to hop on these PH's is because you are excited to do a cycle like it is steroids . We all want the gains of steroids.
> 
> Trust me when i tell you. Train and take advantage of your youth and what the body has to offer. You have more test, HGH, and stamina at 17 than I do and Im on cycle.
> ...


First of all I have never experienced any of those side effects. And the main focus on taking this steriod that really isn't a steriod, it's a prohormone that works way above any natural testosterone booster and just below a steriod product regarding any type of muslce and strength gains. Methy Test is used by doctors for teens with under developed testicles and other problems while maturing simply because their bodies are not creating enough of there own. I'd say that you're full of shit with your side effect talk here. M1t is not meant to put on a lot of size in the first place, it is meant to give you huge strength boosts and aggresive qualities while weight training. It does give a fair amount of water retention for the simple fact that it's hard on the liver to process this oral prohormone. In this case i'd advise users to use Milk Thislte and Hawthorn berry supplements which can be purchased at any health food store. The only reason to stack M1T with 4 AD is to reduce the side effects of lethargy (feeling sleepy) and any other aromatization (estrogen conversion (rare with M1Ts), sex drive, etc.) that might occur with users. This is a product for beginners looking for quality gains without the effects of any hard steriods . I would say that this product is much more safe than any steriod product out there and you will gain enough so that when people see you they will say "wow he's getting big, must be working out pretty hard!" and not "wow what a fahking juice monkey, oh he's juicing for sure." M1T gives you good gains but not extreme gains. And YES you do keep the majority of your muscle size when going off the cycle. I"ve done hard roids such as Deca Durabolin , EQ, Finaplex (don't touch this shit man! lol) and couple others. I'd say that I totally prefer to use an M1T stack over any steriod product.

If you have any other questions feel free to ask!

----------


## jeffefrijoles

Wow... way to dig up a three year old thread!! Congrats on your first post!!

----------


## nwa65

> Please let someone that has researched these prohormones tell you. These PH's are such a waste of your time and money. They techniquely dont work and cause such a huge problem with out even be a real steroid . It's like taking a fake steroid and getting all the bad side effects but no gains. That's what you're doing.
> 
> Im putting up this thread because this PCT forum as of lately is being flooded with M1T and 1AD cycles with bad results. I have read kids having low sex drive, low test levels, loss of weight, all the acne, and no gains. It's a bunk product and is being banned for a reason. It's junk!
> 
> The research and studies behind the effects of these PH"s are commercially motivated and for the sale of the product. If I payed thousands of dollars to a research team with them in my pocket book they would say what I want to. It's a foolsgold deal here.
> 
> Stop hurting your self and study your diet and training techniques. I know the reason youth's are quick to hop on these PH's is because you are excited to do a cycle like it is steroids . We all want the gains of steroids.
> 
> Trust me when i tell you. Train and take advantage of your youth and what the body has to offer. You have more test, HGH, and stamina at 17 than I do and Im on cycle.
> ...


Luvmuhroids

Starting Superdrol...wanted to know your opinion on what PCT you would suggest or what to stack with it? I am 30, in the gym 6 days a week and not seeing the results I would like to see. Strength is decent but not trimming down like I want. Started 30 minutes of cardio in addition to strength training. Just wanted your opinion on how to see the better results (been working out off and on the last 2 years but have seriously started working out the last 3 months)

NWA65

----------


## Big

> Luvmuhroids
> 
> Starting Superdrol...wanted to know your opinion on what PCT you would suggest or what to stack with it? I am 30, in the gym 6 days a week and not seeing the results I would like to see. Strength is decent but not trimming down like I want. Started 30 minutes of cardio in addition to strength training. Just wanted your opinion on how to see the better results (been working out off and on the last 2 years but have seriously started working out the last 3 months)
> 
> NWA65


considering this thread is 4 years old, and the guy you directed your question to hasn't even been here in almost 2 years, I doubt you get a reply.
start here for pct info, do some research, then post a new thread when you are ready.
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=349581

----------

